
Why Is 10GBaseT Not a Big Deal? - okket
http://packetpushers.net/10gbaset-big-deal/
======
kozak
When the article says "Coax is cheaper than BaseT because easier silicon and
running coax in a rack is simple enough", what is meant under "coax"? Does
someone use coaxial cables for 10 gigabit links?

